# CPU & Ram



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

Ich habe vor mir den athlon xp2400+ zu holen , dazu wollte ich mir eigentlich erstmal den 256mb corsair ram holen.
Mein Freund hat sich die gleiche CPU geholt , und er meint , dass normaler DDR-Speicher besser geeignet sei für den xp2400, ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen , und deshalb würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören , stimmt das , das normaler Speicher besser ist , als der Topspeicher ??
GRüße
Paule


----------



## CSF-Lady (3. Januar 2003)

*wenn du..*

wenn Du keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen willst, und SICHER innerhalb der werksspezifikation bleibst, reicht sicher Standard.
Möchtest Du spielen und evtl. sogar takten nimm besser den Corsair.
Standard ist halt meistens CL3 während der Corsair CL2 kann.


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

pc-266 ram ist doch langsamer, als pc-400 ram , oder ?


----------



## Grimreaper (4. Januar 2003)

Jep is langsamer, allerdings is 333-DDR eher als 400-DDR zu empfehlen, da 400-DDR noch recht neu und instabil is. Daher erzielst du mit 333-DDR (auch PC2700) wahrscheinlich die besseren Ergebnisse.

mfg Grimreaper

P.S. Radeon 9700, Corsair Speicher -> da hat jemand wohl zu Weihnachten ne Menge Kohle bekommen


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

hehe , naja , nicht soviel wie ich erhofft habe ,aber davor hab ich auch schon ein halbes jahr lang gespart dafür....neuer rechner is ja seit 1-2 jahren überfällig...
aber mit dem neuen wirds schön , denke ich mal


----------

